# Motosierra mini en lugar de caladora



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2018)

Lo pongo aquí , luego veríamos de reubicarlo en algún post de herramientas o de construcción de bafles :


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2018)

El único problema es que solo se puede cortar en línea recta o periférica, para hacer un corte en redondo es imposible, habría que verla en acción y que tal es la calidad del corte

Como interesante lo es, algo novedoso......


----------



## Indalecio13 (Mar 28, 2018)

A Fredy Cruger seguro le encanta, es mas discreta que la suya.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Mar 28, 2018)

umm... interesante para treparse en los arboles y cortar ramas,etc, sutilmente sin necesidad del machete


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2018)

Que miedito me da, si las hojas de la caladora se rompen y se hace romas con cierta facilidad, eso tiene que ser mas deliaco que los corales.
Eso si, el resto del mecanismo es mas simple y con menos vibraciones; mejor duración.



deivys20071 dijo:


> umm... interesante para treparse en los arboles y cortar ramas,etc, sutilmente sin necesidad del machete


Se la pondremos a un dron como accesorio podador


----------



## ni (Mar 31, 2018)

Pues si no corta en curva no es caladora creo que esa se parece más a una sierra sable:






, yo me quedo con esta que si es sierra circular y también es parecida a una motosierra, no sé muy bien si sirve para bafles pero bueno :


----------

